# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  5=4...!!! بیا ثابتش کنم!

## Captain

0=25-25
0=20-20
خب؟!!!

حالا چون هردوشون مساویه صفرن پس=> 25-25=20-20  خب؟!!

حالا فاکتور  =>(5-5)5 =(5-5)4   

تا اینجا که درسته!!!

حالا از طرفین(5-5) رو حذف میکنیم!!!

چی میمونه؟

4=5!

خب ما اینیم دیگه!

----------


## nonna

خب،یه زمانی هم گفته بودن که 0=1 هست،با این اثبات به اثبات وجود خدا رسیده بودن،یعنی خدا از هیچی این دنیا رو بوجود آورده.

----------


## MEHRD@D

> 0=25-25
> 0=20-20
> خب؟!!!
> 
> حالا چون هردوشون مساویه صفرن پس=> 25-25=20-20  خب؟!!
> 
> حالا فاکتور  =>(5-5)5 =(5-5)4   
> 
> تا اینجا که درسته!!!
> ...

----------


## Captain

> خب،یه زمانی هم گفته بودن که 0=1 هست،با این اثبات به اثبات وجود خدا رسیده بودن،یعنی خدا از هیچی این دنیا رو بوجود آورده.


پس منم نتیجه میگیرم خدا از 4 . 5 رو آفریده ینی یه چیزی بوده بعد از اون چیز بقیه چیزا رو ساخته!!!خخخخخ

چه حرفیه آخه؟!؟!!؟

----------


## nonna

> پس منم نتیجه میگیرم خدا از 4 . 5 رو آفریده ینی یه چیزی بوده بعد از اون چیز بقیه چیزا رو ساخته!!!خخخخخ
> 
> چه حرفیه آخه؟!؟!!؟


چی رو چه حرفیه؟مگه من گفتم این اثبات قبول شده؟ کلن باطله.

----------


## ngn

خوبه معلمامون تو تمرین حل کردن و اثباتا خودشونو می کشن که تو معادله  تنها چیزی رو حذف کنین که مطمئنین صفر نمیشه و اگه هم حذف کردین یکی از جواباتون رو صفر در نظر بگیرین ! ولی بازم خلاقیتتون قشنگ بود .
 :Y (502):

----------


## Masood11

نه آغـــا! فک کنم فکر اینجاها رو کرده بودن واسه همین گفتن اولویت با جمعه بعد ضرب!!

----------


## nonna

> نه آغـــا! فک کنم فکر اینجاها رو کرده بودن واسه همین گفتن اولویت با جمعه بعد ضرب!!


اولویت با ضربه.

----------


## Masood11

> اولویت با ضربه.




2*(5+8+7+9+3+1+5+9)

یه بار اول جمع کن بعد ضرب، بار دوم اول ضرب بعد جمع ببین کدوم سریعتره!! راه سریعتر= اولویت بندی درستتر!

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> 2*(5+8+7+9+3+1+5+9)
> 
> یه بار اول جمع کن بعد ضرب، بار دوم اول ضرب بعد جمع ببین کدوم سریعتره!! راه سریعتر= اولویت بندی درستتر!


قانون میسازی ؟  :Yahoo (20): 
اولویت توی چهار عمل اصلی:
1- ضرب یا تقسیم ( هر کدوم که زودتر اومده باشه )
2- جمع یا تفریق ( هر کدوم که زودتر اومده باشه )
تهنا چیزی که معادلات رو بهم میزنه پرانتزه چون اول باید داخل پرانتز رو حساب کرد بعد بقیه موارد به ترتیب بالا
توی این مورد پرانتز اومده پس اول داخل پرانتز رو حساب میکنیم

----------


## soheyl

عوامل صفر شونده (ریشه) نباید از 2طرف معادله ساده بشن، اینکار ضمن اینکه کلا مشکل داره، یه ریشه رو هم از بین میبره

و همینطور بلعکسش، اگر عوامل صفر شونده در 2طرف ضرب بشن به ظاهر تغییری اعمال نشده و باهم خنثی میشن ولی در واقع اینکار باعث ایجاد ریشه های اضافی در معادله میشن

حواستون خیلی به این دومیه باشه


درضمن این مدل حل معادله و فریب دادن ها دیگه تاریخی شده! چیز جدیدی نیس، من اولین باری که دیدمش راهنمایی بودم



send from my iPhone* (M.B)* using Tapatalk

----------


## Captain

آغا من کاری ندارم!!!!

این باگ و سوتی تو ریاضی وجود داره و هیچ ریاضی دانی نمیتونه اون مسئله حل شده اول تاپیک رو تکذیب کنه!!

واسلام!

----------


## Captain

> عوامل صفر شونده (ریشه) نباید از 2طرف معادله ساده بشن، اینکار ضمن اینکه کلا مشکل داره، یه ریشه رو هم از بین میبره
> 
> و همینطور بلعکسش، اگر عوامل صفر شونده در 2طرف ضرب بشن به ظاهر تغییری اعمال نشده و باهم خنثی میشن ولی در واقع اینکار باعث ایجاد ریشه های اضافی در معادله میشن
> 
> حواستون خیلی به این دومیه باشه
> 
> 
> درضمن این مدل حل معادله و فریب دادن ها دیگه تاریخی شده! چیز جدیدی نیس، من اولین باری که دیدمش راهنمایی بودم


برو بابا!

----------


## Captain

> اولویت با ضربه.


آغا اولویت میخاین چیکار؟!؟!؟!/

مسئله بدون هیچ اشکالی داره روبه روتون حل میشه!!!

----------


## nonna

> آغا اولویت میخاین چیکار؟!؟!؟!/
> 
> مسئله بدون هیچ اشکالی داره روبه روتون حل میشه!!!


من در جواب پست بالاییم این رو گفتم.

----------


## Captain

> قانون میسازی ؟ 
> اولویت توی چهار عمل اصلی:
> 1- ضرب یا تقسیم ( هر کدوم که زودتر اومده باشه )
> 2- جمع یا تفریق ( هر کدوم که زودتر اومده باشه )
> تهنا چیزی که معادلات رو بهم میزنه پرانتزه چون اول باید داخل پرانتز رو حساب کرد بعد بقیه موارد به ترتیب بالا
> توی این مورد پرانتز اومده پس اول داخل پرانتز رو حساب میکنیم


خب من دلم نمیخاد داخل پارانتز رو اول حل کنم!!!!
خب گیرم حل کنیم!!!! هر دو طرف 5-5 دارن! خب هردوتا میشن صفر!!! بازم با اون حذف کردن که فرقی نداره!!!

حالا میگی میشه ضربدر صفر و هر دوطرف صفر میشه؟

برا اونم جواب دارم!!! طبق قوانین پای ریاضی از دو طرف یک معادله میشه دو عدد اگه یکسان باشن و یک عمل(اینجا ضرب)روشون عمل بشه...میشه اونارو حذف کرد!!

0*5=0*4

صفر هارو حذف کنیم بازم میشه 5=4!!!

حرفی دارین؟!!!

----------


## nonna

> خب من دلم نمیخاد داخل پارانتز رو اول حل کنم!!!!
> خب گیرم حل کنیم!!!! هر دو طرف 5-5 دارن! خب هردوتا میشن صفر!!! بازم با اون حذف کردن که فرقی نداره!!!
> 
> حالا میگی میشه ضربدر صفر و هر دوطرف صفر میشه؟
> 
> برا اونم جواب دارم!!! طبق قوانین پای ریاضی از دو طرف یک معادله میشه دو عدد اگه یکسان باشن و یک عمل(اینجا ضرب)روشون عمل بشه...میشه اونارو حذف کرد!!
> 
> 0*5=0*4
> 
> ...


وقتی میگید صفرها رو حذف کنم یعنی اینکه هر دو طرف رو تقسیم بر صفر میکنید!میشه؟

----------


## Captain

> وقتی میگید صفرها رو حذف کنم یعنی اینکه هر دو طرف رو تقسیم بر صفر میکنید!میشه؟


خیر! اینو میگم:

طبق قوانین پایه ریاضی از دو طرف یک معادله میشه دو عدد اگه یکسان باشن و یک عمل(اینجا ضرب)روشون عمل بشه...میشه اونارو حذف کرد!!

قانون حذف اعداد یکسان با یک عمل یکسان!! نه قانون تقسیم دوطرف معادله!!!

اطلاعات زیاد کن داداش×!

----------


## nonna

> خیر! اینو میگم:
> 
> طبق قوانین پایه ریاضی از دو طرف یک معادله میشه دو عدد اگه یکسان باشن و یک عمل(اینجا ضرب)روشون عمل بشه...میشه اونارو حذف کرد!!
> 
> قانون حذف اعداد یکسان با یک عمل یکسان!! نه قانون تقسیم دوطرف معادله!!!
> 
> اطلاعات زیاد کن داداش×!


توی ریاضی قانون حذف نداریم.
اگه جمع(یا تفریق) باشه،چون توی هر دو طرف ماعدله ،قرینه میشن،حذفن،توی ضرب هم اعداد از هر دو طرف به عدد یکسان تقسیم میشن.

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> خب من دلم نمیخاد داخل پارانتز رو اول حل کنم!!!!
> خب گیرم حل کنیم!!!! هر دو طرف 5-5 دارن! خب هردوتا میشن صفر!!! بازم با اون حذف کردن که فرقی نداره!!!
> 
> حالا میگی میشه ضربدر صفر و هر دوطرف صفر میشه؟
> 
> برا اونم جواب دارم!!! طبق قوانین پای ریاضی از دو طرف یک معادله میشه دو عدد اگه یکسان باشن و یک عمل(اینجا ضرب)روشون عمل بشه...میشه اونارو حذف کرد!!
> 
> 0*5=0*4
> 
> ...


سلام داداش
شما چرا به خودت میگیری؟
شما ببین من به کی جواب دادم  :Yahoo (22): :yahoo (21): :Yahoo (76):

----------


## alilord

> 0=25-25
> 0=20-20
> خب؟!!!
> 
> حالا چون هردوشون مساویه صفرن پس=> 25-25=20-20  خب؟!!
> 
> حالا فاکتور  =>(5-5)5 =(5-5)4   
> 
> تا اینجا که درسته!!!
> ...


تهش که چی؟

----------


## Dr_farid

وقتی از (5-5) فاکتور گرفتی یعنی طرفین رو بر (5-5) تقسیم کردی یعنی بر 0 تقسیم شده و در ریاضی عدد تقسیم بر 0 تعریف نشده هست یا بیهنایته :Yahoo (10):

----------


## nonna

> وقتی از (5-5) فاکتور گرفتی یعنی طرفین رو بر (5-5) تقسیم کردی یعنی بر 0 تقسیم شده و در ریاضی عدد تقسیم بر 0 تعریف نشده هست یا بیهنایته


بینهایت مال وقتیه که حد میگیریم.

----------


## soheyl

> آغا من کاری ندارم!!!!
> 
> این باگ و سوتی تو ریاضی وجود داره و هیچ ریاضی دانی نمیتونه اون مسئله حل شده اول تاپیک رو تکذیب کنه!!
> 
> واسلام!





> خیر! اینو میگم:
> 
> طبق قوانین پایه ریاضی از دو طرف یک معادله میشه دو عدد اگه یکسان باشن و یک عمل(اینجا ضرب)روشون عمل بشه...میشه اونارو حذف کرد!!
> 
> قانون حذف اعداد یکسان با یک عمل یکسان!! نه قانون تقسیم دوطرف معادله!!!
> 
> اطلاعات زیاد کن داداش×!


چیزی که nona میگه درسته، شما کلا از پایه توو ریاضی مشکل داری

درضمن به نفعته که درست صحبت کنی وگرنه واست بد تموم میشه

فعلا هم بجای باگ پیدا کردن واسه ریاضی به فکر پاس کردنِ ریاضیت باش که نخوای دنبال تبصره و اینا بگردی!  ملتفتی که؟؟؟


send from my iPhone* (M.B)* using Tapatalk

----------


## johnny

این مطلب جهت طنز و شوخی با ریاضی تو نت گذاشته شده و مال خیلی وقت پیش هم هست وگرنه هر کسی که یه ذره از ریاضی بلد باشه میفهمه که فاکتور گرفتن از عامل صفر شونده اصلا غلطه!

----------


## صبوادلا

five

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> تهش که چی؟


تهش ما اینیم دیگه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Araz

:Yahoo (77): 

تاپیک بسته شد

----------

